# I made a thing



## EasternSierra (Nov 7, 2015)

Tried my hand at crocheting a betta! I made it after the late, great, Taco!


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

I love it! That's great, how long have you been crocheting?


----------



## EasternSierra (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't know, off and on for a few years now?


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Fun! My wife does cross-stitch. I watch her and act like I had something to do with it. You're very good at crochet


----------



## Oceana (Jul 23, 2016)

awww so cute!!! and it is a very good likeness! You're talented


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooh, that's good! I've been meaning to make one for a while now. Also, I am glad you made a thing. Things are good.


----------



## EasternSierra (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone :grin: I'd love to try making some more!


----------



## EasternSierra (Nov 7, 2015)

I realized I forgot his flaps!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanSpirit (Aug 24, 2016)

I love it! What stitches did you use for the crochet? I see a lot of single crochet. It looks so pretty!


----------



## EasternSierra (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks! Yup, they're all single crochets


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow that's awesome! You should sell some, people would probably buy them. Do you have any other Bettas your going to make? If you ever need any models you can use my guys if you want.


----------

